# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Fr wie wichtig haltet Ihr ein Auslandstertial?

## sagaro1810

Hallo,

bin irgendwie sehr hin und her gerissen...
Einerseits wrde ich gerne ein Tertial im Ausland verbringen - einfach, weil es die Gelegenheit so ja nicht wieder gibt und mir meine Auslandsfamulatur viel Spa gemacht hat...
Aber nachdem ich nun diverse Bewerbungen nach England und Spanien geschickt hab, ohne eine Rckmeldung zu bekommen, und man mir an der Uni gesagt hat, dass es fr erasmus zu spt ist und sie mir auch sonst nicht weiterhelfen knnen, frage ich mich, welchen Aufwand so ein Tertial wert ist???

Hab mir -zig Internetseiten der unterschiedlichsten Unis angesehen, aber die meisten nehmen einen entweder nicht fr 3-4 Monate oder sind unglaublich teuer (Kanada, Australien, USA)... da frag ich mich, ob ich mir fr das Geld nicht lieber einen Urlaub dort gnne? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich im Moment wirklich nicht wei, was ich versuchen knnte, um noch einen Platz zu bekommen...

Naja, wrd mich einfach mal interessieren, was Ihr so denkt...

Viele Gre!

sagaro

----------


## MichaelHH

Hallo! Ich habe im PJ 10 von 12 Monaten im Ausland verbracht, in Chile, Kanada und der Schweiz und fand, dass jedes Tertial eine riesige Erfahrung dargestellt hat. An Deiner Stelle wrde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, noch etwas im Ausland zu bekommen. Du hast schon recht, es ist oft aufwendig zu organisieren und Flge und Unterknfte kosten Geld, aber wenn man dann einmal dort ist, hat man die Widrigkeiten schnell vergessen.

In Toronto konnte man zwar nur fr lediglich zwei Monate PJ machen, aber die Gebhren hielten sich noch im Rahmen (ca. 250 Euro fr die ganze Zeit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Aus der Schweiz weiss ich, dass die Unterassistentenstellen zwar oft langfristig (ca. anderthalb bis zwei Jahre im vorraus) vergeben werden, aber dann kurzfristig etwas frei wird, weil Bewerber abspringen. 

Viel Glck beim Suchen,

Michael

----------


## Froschknig

Ich war und bin der Meinung, da Auslandstertiale sicher einen riesen Spa machen aber keine Notwendigkeit darstellen. Sicher sind sie eine "Erfahrung" aber man hat IMMER eine Sprachbarriere (und ich werte sterreich und Schweiz jetzt mal nicht als "Ausland)- selbst wenn es "nur" Englisch ist - und das Procedere und die gngigen Abkrzungen werfen einem zustzlich Steine in den Weg, einfach nur was zu lernen dabei. Damit will ich niemandem aktiv von AUslandstertialen oder -famulaturen abraten sondern nur sagen, da es fr die eigene praktische Ausbildung sicher auch nicht nachteilig ist, wenn man sich im PJ bemht, die Praxis in D zu lernen und zu begreifen. Ich wte auch niemanden der nur auf Grund seines Tertials in Kuala Lumpur einem anderen Bewerber vorgezogen wurde. Ein Auslandstertial ist meiner Meinung nach eben etwas weniger lerneffekt (auch wenn man teilweise sicher dinge sieht die es bei uns nicht oder nicht mehr gibt - dabei stellt sich aber dann immer die Frage der Praxisrelevanz....in Indien 40 Kala Azar Flle therapiert zu haben ist sicher auch toll aber hier kannste dir wenig davon kaufen..zumal wenn du die Krankheit ohnehin kennst) und dafr etwas mehr "Erlebnis" und Fun.

 :Meine Meinung:  

Der Frosch

----------


## thrombos

!!! *Ausland ist Pflicht*  !!!

wenn man noch nicht zum famulieren wegwar muss man whrend dem PJ aber endlich weg!!!

Diese Erfahrungen DARF man einfach nicht missen!

die anderen Arbeitsumstnde, die andere Sprache, das Land, die Menschen, mglichst am WE wegfahren, .... guckt doch mal ber den Tellerrand!

ich bemitleide jeden, der diese Chance nicht nutzt!

.... schweiz muss man halt frh bewerben, aber sonst ... die Chefrzte anschreiben, das geht echt! und nicht frusten lassen - wer will kann auch gehen!
also Chefarzt wrde ich (eigene Meinung) niemanden einstellen, der nicht im Ausland war und ich hab vpon viele gehrt, dass Ausland wichtiger ist im Lebenslauf als ne gute Note!!! und das zustzlich zur Lebenserfahrung? Unschlagbar finde ich!

----------


## Evil

Mmh, sowohl die Meinung vom Frosch als auch die von thrombos halte ich fr bertrieben:

ich hab das Chirurgie-Tertial in Irland verbracht, was mir fachlich letztlich nicht allzuviel gebracht hat, aber eine wichtige Erfahrung war....
allerdings nicht im Sinne von "fun", sondern eher damit zu tun hat, sich unter vllig fremden Umstnden zurechtzufinden...

Dagegen spricht eindeutig, das es schweineteuer war (gut 4 1/2 tausend Euronen)...

Also, wenn's klappt, sollte man's machen, wenn nicht fehlt einem aber nix...

----------


## thrombos

Mir hat ne Famultur auf Jamaika z.B gebracht, dass ich kapiert hab, dass das deutsche Gesundheitssystem absolut 1A ist. 
Ich war in 5 Wochen vielleicht 4 mal am Strand und jeden Tag von 6 bis 21 Uhr in der Klinik, aber es war super toll und es hat mich als Mensch total verndert, in meinen Einstellungen, meine Idee von Patienten und Behandlungen ... menschlich - bei nem Urlaub htte ich das nicht erleben knnen!

Meine Famualtur in Boston war das abolute Gegenteil, absolutes High-Tech Medizin ... aber ich hab gelernt, dass das Gesundheitssystem 1A ist und dass nicht alles was USA bedeuted autmatisch gut sein muss (nicht dass ich davor davon berzeugt gewesen wre), was Forschung auf hchsten Level bedeutet und wie man Patienten auch angehen kann ...

2 Famulaturen, 2 Erfahrungen und ich will keine missen! Ohne diese wre ich nicht die, die ich heute bin - und ich sehe was meinen Kommilitonen um mich rum fehlt!

----------


## Stella&Lime

Das Auslandserfahrung wichtig ist ist wahrscheinlich allen klar!

Ich finde es aber ein bichen arrogant zu sagen, Du wsstest jetzt was den Studenten in Deiner Umgebung fehlt!!!
Nicht jeder hat das Geld, sich mal locker den Flug und die Unterkunft zu finanzieren!!!
Es gibt sicher oft Mittel & Wege, aber wenn man sich sein Studium weitgehend selbst zu finanzieren hat, ist ein teurer Flug oder auch teure Studiengebhren nicht so einfach drin...

----------


## thrombos

also ich finaniere auer der Miete mein Studium selber und konnte mir das leisten und werde mir auch PJ im Ausland finanzieren - die Hlfte von dem was mich 2 Monate Afrika kosten werden, verdien ich in 4 Monaten Schweiz - es geht alles, man muss nur wollen!

und ja ich merke, was denen fehlt - ich hab 3 Freundinnen (meine besten), von denen keine weg war und ich sehe was ihnen (und vielen anderen) fehlt - jeden Tag!

Es ist definitiv finanzierbar, das ist nur ne Ausrede!

----------


## Evil

Da mchte ich aber auch mal widersprechen.

Ich denke nicht, da ein guter Arzt zwangslufig einen Auslandsaufenthalt vorweisen mu... wenn Deine Freundinnen nicht ber den Tellerrand hinauskucken knnen (so das denn berhaupt ihr Problem ist), wird ein Tertial in was-wei-ich-nicht-wo das kaum ndern...

----------


## thrombos

jeder MENSCH sollte die Gelegenheiten ergreifen andere Lnder, Menschen, Kulturen, Lebensarten, Einstellungen usw usw kennenzulernen! 

und wir sind geradezu prdispositioniert dazu in unserem Studium, weil wir einfach mit Menschen zu tun haben! ich wrde das aber genauso Juristen, BWLern, Geisteswissenschaftlern.... empfehlen!!! nur haben die eben das Pech, das sie eher selten in Haushalte reingucken knnen und sehr intime Gesprche fhren knnen ....

ein Arzt kann auch ein guter Arzt werden, wenn er immer in einer Klinik war und nie den Heimatort verlassen hat  .... aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die andere Art ist eben grer!

ich hatte aauch schi und musste nen bile gestoen werden - aber wie gesagt - es hat mich unsagbar verndert (und bin nur ein Bsp, alle die ich kenne, die weggangen sind, haben vollkommenverschiedene Erfahrungen gemacht, aber alle sind verndert, erwachsener, vernnftiger, rationaler, empatischer, aufgeklrter .... einfach entwickelter wiedergekommen!

es kostet Geld, klar, aber wenn ich mir anguck, ... Person A gibt 1200 fr ne Auslandsfamultur aus, Person B andere 1000 fr nen Partyurlaub auf Ibiza ---  ich (natrlich nicht jeder) wei welchen ich bevorzuge ...

----------


## Evil

> ein Arzt kann auch ein guter Arzt werden, wenn er immer in einer Klinik war und nie den Heimatort verlassen hat  .... aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die andere Art ist eben grer!


DAS mut Du mir erklren.... im Gegenteil, ich kenne einige, die fast quer durch die ganze Welt gezogen sind, und trotzdem nicht so recht wissen, was sie wollen...

Zur Klarstellung: ein Aufenthalt im Ausland IST eine gute Sache, wird aber meines Erachtens berbewertet.

----------


## thrombos

von wollen hab ich nicht geredet! klar ist es schwerer zu entscheiden, wenn man mehr Auswahl hat ...

ich kann natrlich nur von meiner Erfahrung sprechen und will niemanden beleidigen, ist halt meine Meinung - das mal vorweg ...

also
Person A macht Praktika in Aus- und Inland und lernt verschiedene Systeme kennen. wei wies ist mit smtlicher high-tech medizin zu nutzen, wei wies ist ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel gehen kann, kennt 2 stunden und 2 minuten Anamnesen mit einem menschen oder ne grofamilie, in verschiedenen Sprachen, sieht was gut und schlecht an den verschiedenen Systemen allgemein ist, lernt unterschiedlichste Untersuchungsmethoden, lernt andere Unisysteme und Lernarten kennen, muss sich im Ausland auf andere Charaktere und Menschentypen einstellen, sieht Dinge die bei uns selten sind und kann hier die dort selten sind ....................
Person B macht alle Praktika an einer Klinik (nicht lachen - das gibts! leute die vom Zivi ber den Krankenpfelgedienst, den Famulaturen und schlielich dem PJ an einer Klinik waren) .... diese Person wei perfekt wie es an dieser Klinik abluft und hat darum merh Routine und kann lernen sich auf die Charaktere dieser Gegend mit den Problemen dieser Gegend einstellen .........

beides hat vor- und nachteile

und was passiert, wenn pltzlich was unvorhergesehenes passiert? wer wird wohl flexibler sein?

----------


## Stella&Lime

Das es wichtig und gut ist habe ich auch gar nicht bestritten.
Ich will auch noch ins Ausland, und werde mir das schon irgendwie finanzieren, aber es gibt auch studenten, bei denen es nicht so einfach ist!!!

Klar, es geht immer irgendwie!

Aber bestimmte Dinge sind einfach auch dann unmglich!!!!

Und andere zu belcheln, weil sie eine andere studienplanung betreiben, halte ich schon fr bedenklich...

----------


## Evil

Von denen, die ich kenne und die im Ausland waren, kommt nur eine Minderheit der Person A nahe, die Du beschreibst (wenn die z.B. in Frankreich waren, ist es kaum anders als bei uns).... auerdem kann ich nicht behaupten, da ich in Irland fachlich gesehen viel gelernt habe... 

Klingt alles sehr schn, entspricht aber nicht unbedingt der Realitt...

----------


## thrombos

@Dr Evil

ich wrde auch niemandem empfehlen innerhalb Eurpoas zu bleiben (abgesehen vom PJ in der Schweiz zwecks Bezahlung) ... 

ich hab fachlich z.B in den USA quasi nix gelernt, aber eben andere Dinge, die sich mehr als gelohnt haben ... Du leider in Irland wohl nicht ... wobei ich auch noch fragen wollte wie man auf 4 1 /2 Tausen  kommt - wielang warste denn? scheihohe Studiengebhren oder wie?

und zum Thema Realitt - also ich hab genau sowas erlebt und wei, dass ich nicht die einzige bin



@ Stella

welche Dinge sind dann noch unmglich in Deinen Augen?

und ich belchel niemanden - ich bewerte etwas fr mich, aber ich glaube es ist klar geworden, dass ich z.B. Freundinnen hab, die nicht diesem ensprechen und wir offenbar immernoch befreundet sind!

Wenn gefragt wird, was die Meinung von anderen ist, die hier rumspringen kann man doch seine Meinung sagen - und meine ist eben das Ausland absolute Pflicht ist!

----------


## Evil

> @wobei ich auch noch fragen wollte wie man auf 4 1 /2 Tausen € kommt - wielang warste denn? scheihohe Studiengebhren oder wie?


Nee, 4 Monate Irland, wenn man etwas von der Insel sehen will und nicht grad asketisch lebt... da waren noch nicht einmal Studiengebhren dabei. Da ist einfach alles teuer (CDs um die 22 Euronen, 1 Pint Guinness 3,50  :Grinnnss!:  ).

Ich habe auch blo gesagt, fachlich htte mir das nicht mehr gebracht als wenn ich hier geblieben wr.... in erster Linie, weil Studis da nix machen drfen.... alles in allem mchte ich die Zeit dort aber trotzdem nicht missen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## thrombos

ok, das erklrts   :Party:   da ist halt jeder in der Lebensweise andere, aber schn, wenns Dir menschlich was gebracht hat   ::-bee:

----------


## Dr. Sziget

Ich freu mich auch schon auf das geplante auslandsemester in Italien und muss sagen, dass es einfach eine ideale Mglichkeit ist mal aus vllig anderer Perspektive in andere Kulturen oder Haushalten reinzuschauen.
Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass ein arzt der viel rumgekommen ist unbedingt ein besserer arzt sein muss, oder besserer voraussetzungen fr das leben in weiss hat jedoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass diese menschen weltoffener oder kontaktfreudiger sind durchaus gegeben. 
wobei ich noch anmerken mchte, dass die geldfrage keine ausrede ist, da wirklich nicht alles einfach so finanzierbar ist. Ich habe lange genug parallel gearbeitet und muss sagen, dass es sehr viel mehr aufwand bedarf, wenn man sich ne famulatur vorfinanzieren muss.... aber dennoch lohnt es sich meist
aber ohne untersttzung meiner eltern (vielen dankan dieser stelle) wre vieles nicht mglich gewesen

gre
dr.sziget

----------

